# Clown Fish Picture Thread!



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

here are my two clowns, Nemo & Marlin.

Post pictures of your clowns!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Here are mine..


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

No names, So far haven't named any of my fish...

How about "Frankie" and "Tomatto" for now...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey A, try pasting each of these into the end of your post for bigger pics!

Just go to "edit post" and click on the "insert image" icon and then paste one of these URL's into the box.

Bigger images are way more kickass, LOL!

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8838&d=1289873849

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8839&d=1289873849


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

OH I C, thanks K ill try that...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's my pair. They are still together and spawning regularly.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice pics: (my camera really sucks) I should probably get mine an anemone; yours look so happy in there!


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Here are mine..


HAHAHH! I love that second picture with the clown who has its mouth wide open! Great stuff! 

I've only recently got a pair myself and they are still in quarantine so none from me.. for now.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Here are mine.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Mine:


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

took a new one of nemo, so ill bump...


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Here are mine


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

2 more pictures


----------

